# Looking for beta testers of my app



## romain_eude

Hi guys,

for a little while, I've been working on a mobile app that addresses some of the frustrations I have with my TIVO experience:
* TV guide on screen is hard to use, even on my 42" screen
* Tivo interface is getting more and more complex. Apps like iPlayer or Youtube are there but they are buried deep inside the menu structure
* my children record the hell out of the 'kids' channels, so all the TIVO recommendations are skewed towards 3-8y old. Hence it doesn't work for me.

So I decided to build my own app to try and solve this stuff. I'm mostly there.

It's on iOS only at the moment (next is Android if the app gets some traction) and it does most of what I wanted (better EPG, remote control of the TIVO, and learns from my viewing habits).

If you are interested in testing it, I am using testflight to send you the app so visit *tflig.ht/SIQ9O8* or PM me.

If the app is any good for more people than just me, I'll put it on the app store. Meanwhile, I'll keep coding 

Thanks,

Romain.


----------



## jhilla

Ok, so how do I find your TiVo app you mentioned. More importantly can I install it on IOS 4.2 if not, then bummer. I am still trying to find the original Tivo app 1.9 when it first came out, when they updated to 2.0 it broke my ability to launch the app.

[email protected]


----------



## romain_eude

I see you found how to register on test flight.
you should have received an email to install the app.
Hopefully it will work on the version of ios you specified.

Let me know.

Romain


----------



## jhilla

My device is registered, and the only email I received from TestFlight was the welcome.. But no app has appeared as an install as of yet. My guess is my ios is not eligible or still waiting for the invite.


----------



## romain_eude

Hi John,

I'll look into today and hopefully the app will appear for you


----------



## Beryl

I signed up but haven't gotten anything yet. I'm on the latest for iPad 3.


----------



## jhilla

romain_eude said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'll look into today and hopefully the app will appear for you


Yep, on the client there was an option for "All Downloads" but it claims its not supported by my ios release. So I will try the .ipa loader and will let you know how that goes.


----------



## romain_eude

Hi Beryl,

atm I am only supporting iPhones and iPod Touch, not bigger screens. Also it's a UK product only (will work in the US, if I can get the data).
So if you are UK based and have an iPhone/iPod, register that device and you'll get the beta app. If not, I'm afraid you'll have to wait a bit more.

Best,

Romain.


----------



## jhilla

romain_eude said:


> Hi Beryl,
> 
> atm I am only supporting iPhones and iPod Touch, not bigger screens. Also it's a UK product only (will work in the US, if I can get the data).
> So if you are UK based and have an iPhone/iPod, register that device and you'll get the beta app. If not, I'm afraid you'll have to wait a bit more.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Romain.


Uh oh. I'm in the USA, FL to be exact. But I'll wait to see if you release a version my itouch can work with. I tried load the .ipa but it failed at 40% compression due to wrong IOS as you mentioned. OH well.


----------



## Fofer

Did anything ever come of this app? I'd like to check it out, if so


----------

